

It's time to finally kill CAPTCHA - acidaus
http://www.change.org/en-AU/petitions/it-s-time-to-finally-kill-captcha-2
CAPTCHA tests, used almost everywhere across the web, are frustrating for all internet users. However, for me, and millions of other blind or vision impaired people, CAPTCHA tests prevent us from engaging with the web and government services, because they can&#x27;t be read by screen reading software - which is why it&#x27;s time to kill CAPTCHA.
======
gregorkas
I would rather suggest a physical CAPTCHA device for the visually impaired
featuring a revolving braille writing sheet of paper. Or maybe just a huge red
button they would press to confirm that there is a real person sitting behind
the computer.

